# Vape King Northcliff - Stand in open/closed times.



## SlinX (18/11/14)

Hey all 

So I will be going away for 10 days on Thursday (20th - 30th). I have work to do in the Pilanesberg Game Reserve. Because of this my girlfriend Brittany will be running the shop. 

Our open times during this time: 

Monday - Friday : 09:00 - 12:00. 

In order to make up for this lost time and make it more convenient for you all, Saturdays times will be: 09:00 - 16:00. 

Britt is reachable on: 083 383 8395 OR northcliff@vapeking.co.za.

Sorry for the inconvenience all but from the 30th things will be back to normal! 

Don't forget to give us a "like" https://www.facebook.com/northcliffvapeking , who knows you might win something


----------

